# Easton arrows vs Gold tip?



## zr600 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok the local shop was telling me that Easton carbon arrows the way they are manufactured the spine is more consistent and the arrow will be straighter then the gold tip arrow. Is there any truth to this? He also said I would see more penetration on the Easton arrows vs the gold tips. What’s everyone’s thoughts on this?


----------



## Eric.S (Jul 26, 2018)

My shop sells both but said almost the same exact thing about the Gold Tips. I think really this is a Ford/Dodge/Chevy argument. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embrkwld (Jul 30, 2019)

zr600 said:


> Ok the local shop was telling me that Easton carbon arrows the way they are manufactured the spine is more consistent and the arrow will be straighter then the gold tip arrow. Is there any truth to this? He also said I would see more penetration on the Easton arrows vs the gold tips. What’s everyone’s thoughts on this?


Easton Full Metal Jackets best arrow I've shot


----------



## Aryeh (Jul 7, 2019)

This is mine 25 dl 70# goldtip kinetic pierce. Tx-5, first 4 pics at 20-35 yards last one at 60 they are consistent at penetration. And accuracy I open group up so I dont destroy arrow lol wife found out how much I pay for them and counted up the broken ones. I think you would be golden no matter which one you choose.


----------



## bobfig (Jul 20, 2019)

im going gold tip for my arrows. mainly the "hunter" series but this past weekend basspro/cabelas has 1/2 dozen carbon express mayhem DS arrows for $30 and got a set of those. also found out the "store brand" blackout x5 hunter, x3 hunter, and x1 hunters are basically rebranded gold tip hunters for $30 cheaper.


----------



## nozzlejunky6177 (Jul 31, 2019)

you can never go wrong with the gold tip. To me there is more inconsistencies with the Easton arrows. I have shot the blood line and my gold tips are more consistent.


----------



## Bracer40 (Apr 12, 2019)

Definitely a Ford vs. Chevy type of debate.


----------



## dfarkas (Aug 2, 2019)

Does Gold Tip make arrows for paper target shooting?


----------



## TexasBuck (Aug 9, 2018)

I did have some issues with some GT pierce platinums. Couldn't get them to spin true and it wasn't because the insert was improperly installed (gotta watch that with these arrows). I sent them back to Gold Tip and to their credit they sent me 6 brand new arrows, cut with inserts, no questions asked and all 6 were good to go. Outstanding Customer Service. These arrows (457 grain) penetrate my practice target better than my heavier FMJs (513 grain) that I use for elk.


----------



## cptmontana (Mar 18, 2009)

I have shot both, both are good. Choose the arrow that best fits your needs and likes, and go with that one. Practice will benefit you more than any slight differences in arrows.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I have tested hundreds of arrows on my Ram spine tester. I have found that spine consistency has more to do with accuracy than straightness. Eastons are consistently the best that I have tested, Gold tips are among the worst. Victory and Black eagles are better than Gold tips. The best arrow I have tested for hunting is the Easton Hexx, and they shoot really well.


----------



## mhoff15 (Jan 20, 2003)

pottergreg said:


> I have tested hundreds of arrows on my Ram spine tester. I have found that spine consistency has more to do with accuracy than straightness. Eastons are consistently the best that I have tested, Gold tips are among the worst. Victory and Black eagles are better than Gold tips. The best arrow I have tested for hunting is the Easton Hexx, and they shoot really well.


I was about to type the exact same thing... 

I am currently shooting easton hexx and it is often hard to mark the "stiff" side of the shaft as they are so consistent all the way around. I haven't shot them for a couple of years, but deer crossing archery had decent arrows (spine consistency) for the price (I always got them when they were on sale)...

I have tested about every brand and use to shoot gold tip pro hunters and would recommend gold tips to everyone I knew - somewhere over the last 8-10 years or so their quality went south. I would test a dozen arrows and they would be great, then I would test the next dozen and there was as much as .045" deviation in spine across the dozen - the equivalent to having some 300s and 340s in your quiver... And the consistency around the individual shaft wasn't good either. I think overall, Gold tip makes a good/tough arrow, but if I were to shoot them again, I would be sure to sort them and return the bad ones for new ones...


----------



## fireheadman (May 10, 2016)

sub'd for updates


----------



## Altered Carbon (Oct 4, 2019)

I shoot Easton and my wife shoots GoldTip. They both work good just seem to find more deals and availability on GoldTips


----------



## Jrey (Dec 1, 2016)

black eagle makes great arrows.


----------



## Aboing17 (Oct 24, 2019)

What tests do you conduct to determine this?


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

mhoff15 said:


> I was about to type the exact same thing...
> 
> I am currently shooting easton hexx and it is often hard to mark the "stiff" side of the shaft as they are so consistent all the way around. I haven't shot them for a couple of years, but deer crossing archery had decent arrows (spine consistency) for the price (I always got them when they were on sale)...
> 
> I have tested about every brand and use to shoot gold tip pro hunters and would recommend gold tips to everyone I knew - somewhere over the last 8-10 years or so their quality went south. I would test a dozen arrows and they would be great, then I would test the next dozen and there was as much as .045" deviation in spine across the dozen - the equivalent to having some 300s and 340s in your quiver... And the consistency around the individual shaft wasn't good either. I think overall, Gold tip makes a good/tough arrow, but if I were to shoot them again, I would be sure to sort them and return the bad ones for new ones...


I will agree. I have sent Gold Tip Pro hunters back to Gold Tip because only 4 were within the advertised straightness tolerance. The spine wasnt very consistent throughout the 2 dozen i have owned. Gold tips are tough as nails though. But I have tested some target Gold Tips X cutter Pros that were consistent. Sort of hit and miss
When checking arrows on my Ram I have found Black Eagles to be as consistent as anything in straightness and spine. But I think they are brittle. Ive broken more Black Eagles than any arrow Ive ever shot. Except for their crossbow arrows which are really really good. Their Zombie Slayer crossbow arrows when spine indexed are the benchmark for crossbow arrows.
I havent tested many Easton. But the 3 dozen Acc Pro Hunters I had were very good. My favorite arrow of all time. Really consistent and tough. Way tougher IMO than Easton FMJ. 
I have had good luck with Beman ICS Precision Hunters (made by Easton)for durability and straightness and spine. And they are a bargain also.


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

nozzlejunky6177 said:


> you can never go wrong with the gold tip. To me there is more inconsistencies with the Easton arrows. I have shot the blood line and my gold tips are more consistent.


I've been shooting GT Hunter XT 340's for years. Just got my RAM Arrow Spine Tester this past Friday. Was kind of disappointed in the range on a dozen new shafts I looked at - 326 all the way to 362. Last batch wasn't as straight on my arrow spinner as in the past as well.


----------



## 1eyebowman (May 27, 2012)

gold tip is the arrow of choice, medium cost range and dependable


----------



## DCAArrows (Mar 24, 2019)

mhoff15 said:


> I was about to type the exact same thing...
> 
> I am currently shooting easton hexx and it is often hard to mark the "stiff" side of the shaft as they are so consistent all the way around. I haven't shot them for a couple of years, but deer crossing archery had decent arrows (spine consistency) for the price (I always got them when they were on sale)...
> 
> I have tested about every brand and use to shoot gold tip pro hunters and would recommend gold tips to everyone I knew - somewhere over the last 8-10 years or so their quality went south. I would test a dozen arrows and they would be great, then I would test the next dozen and there was as much as .045" deviation in spine across the dozen - the equivalent to having some 300s and 340s in your quiver... And the consistency around the individual shaft wasn't good either. I think overall, Gold tip makes a good/tough arrow, but if I were to shoot them again, I would be sure to sort them and return the bad ones for new ones...


Thanks for the kind words about Deer Crossing Archery arrows. Since you have last tested our arrows, we have switched manufactures. We have been using him for over 2 years now and we couldn't be happier. The weight tolerances and spine deviation are better than they use to be. My biggest question i for you is why would you wait to but them when they are on sale when you can get a dozen shafts .006 straightness, cut to length with inserts and nocks for $59.99?


----------

